# Looking to purchase 1993 750iL, 286k miles



## Torsitano (Jul 11, 2009)

I discovered a really fantastic deal on Craig's list for a 1993 750iL for $2,600. It has 286,000 miles on it. The page is here: http://medford.craigslist.org/cto/1262118757.html

I was discussing it with my parents, and they seem to insist that '93 is too old, and that 286k miles is too much. I have discovered numerous occasions where people have gotten over 400,000 miles out of their BMW's. My parents also insist that because it is so old, within a year or two, the car will simply fall apart, and the interior will "disintegrate". I was wondering what people who actually have experience dealing with BMW's think about this situation. Personally, it seems like a phenomenal chance to get a fantastic deal on a BMW.

How many more miles should be expected, considering it was decently taken care of? And how long should I expect stuff like the interior to last? I imagine due to the quality of BMW's that it will last a while longer.

Thanks.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

A 1st generation 750iL is probably the most expensive BMW in the world to maintain. This car is cheap, but you will spend thousands per year to keep this car running. I don't want to make assumptions, but it sounds like you are a young kid and I'm not sure how handy you are with cars. Unless you have alot of $$$ or you are a trained tech and know how to work on this yourself, I would strongly advise against a 750.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The interior or trim should be the least of your worries, your money will be needed to keep it running. 

I'd avoid a BMW if I were young with a limited budget. But, if it has to be an older BMW, look for an E30 or something similar. A BMW I-6 engine is hard to beat, but the 4 cyl is a good option too. A V8 or V12 will cost alot more to maintain. 

Also, the fewer electronics and interior bells and whistles, the less that can go wrong.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the other folks. You should stay away from this vehicle. I just bought my 740IL and my friend who has owned BMW's his entire life told me to save my money for the repair cost. He finally gave up on BMW's after owning about 5 of them. He said the repairs were too much.


----------



## paullydoo1 (Dec 30, 2009)

They're beautiful cars to drive and even nicer to look at. They're only new once and hence I agree with the others, expensive to keep worthy. Only advice from me is to keep away from the V12, it will bankrupt you unless you're well versed in it. A couple of spare parts cars would be good too.


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

Please think about this really really good. It's not worth the money. Everyones reply is so truth.


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

maxwell123 said:


> I agree with the other folks. You should stay away from this vehicle. I just bought my 740IL and my friend who has owned BMW's his entire life told me to save my money for the repair cost. He finally gave up on BMW's after owning about 5 of them. He said the repairs were too much.


I kind a have your friends thoughts. But the V8 is not so bad. The best picks are the I6's though. They are reliable.

V12 is like paying a prostitue 3 times a month.


----------



## E92-Lighting (Sep 4, 2008)

the maintenance will cost more than the car itself


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

$2600 is not a good deal for that car. You can get a clean E36 for that price. Stay away from big-engined BMWs with high mileage unless you like eating at mcdonald's for the rest of your life (and that's if you're lucky)


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

+1
The V12's will eat your lunch ( and dinner and breakfast), if you do not have the cash AND the knowledge to work on them. They are exceptional cars when they are running, but take it from someone who owns one and has spent in excess of $30,000 in "restoration" costs to bring it back to being a highly reliable vehicle, this is definately not for the faint of heart.

Stick with a used 3-series.


----------

